# Abdul-Jabbar says Howard has “blind spots” in his game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dwight Howard is having a phenomenal season. The 25-year old center is scoring 3.3 more points per 40 minutes than he did a year ago, is the key player on one of the five best defenses in the NBA, is still a monster on the boards, and has a decent chance at winning his first MVP award.
> 
> However, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar still thinks that Howard has some room for improvement. In an interview with the Atlanta Journal-Constitution about his upcoming documentary, the NBA’s all-time leading scorer gave an opinion on Howard:
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/23/abdul-jabbar-says-howard-has-blind-spots-in-his-game/

Wouldn't surprise me to see Dwight visit Kareem in the summer and learn a few more moves. He'd become even better, which is a scary thought.


----------

